

Tell HN: Chicago HN meetup Thursday, May 7 @Hopleaf - brandnewlow

There was talk last week of a Chicago Hacker News meetup this Thursday at Hopleaf.  Vote up the time that works best for you.
======
brandnewlow
7pm

------
brandnewlow
6pm.

------
brandnewlow
5pm.

------
brandnewlow
9pm

------
brandnewlow
8pm

